# Effects of removing "predators" from ocean eco-system



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought this article might be of interest to marine aquarists.

What happens when you take away the predators? | News | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

And interesting for freshwater enthusiasts too! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmmm that is rather interesting. I would like to see some more up to date numbers on this


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Byron said:


> I thought this article might be of interest to marine aquarists.
> 
> What happens when you take away the predators? | News | Practical Fishkeeping


It's so sad that we can't do more about it. Especially the countries who rely on fishing to stay alive. Japan especially.


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

Byron, good to see you outside of the planted tank section ;-)


----------

